# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Εκπαίδευση >  Εκπαίδευση - ΤΕΙ Ναυπηγικής

## Petros

Απο χρηστη Ninemos:

προτεινω μια στατιστικη ερευνα στο κοντινο φοιτητικο-εργασιακο κυκλο σας :

*** ΠΟΣΟΙ ΝΑΥΠΗΓΟΙ ( ΟΧΙ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΙ ΜΗΧΑΝΟΛΟΓΟΙ ) ΕΧΟΥΝ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΗ "Θ Α Λ Α Σ Σ Α" *** ?

οπου "ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ" = ΚΟΛΥΜΠΙ, ΠΟΛΟ, ΚΑΤΑΔΥΣΕΙΣ, ΙΣΤΙΟΠΛΟΙΑ, ΚΩΠΗΛΑΣΙΑ, ΜΗΧΑΝΟΚΙΝΗΤΑ , ΤΑΧΥΠΛΟΑ, αντε και φουσκωτα. 

στα πολλα μου χρονια εμπλοκης με το σπορ, δεν βρηκα παραπανω απο 10 &#37; !!!!!!

το -1- κακο ποιο ειναι ? 
οτι ΟΧΙ μονον δεν ειχαν σχεση μαζι ( της ) πριν τις σπουδες , αλλά ΟΥΤΕ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΦΟΙΤΗΣΗ απο καποιο ΑΕΙ-ΤΕΙ, η την προσληψη τους σε καποια εταιρεια .

το -2- κακο ποιο ειναι ? 
οτι η ερευνα μου ξεκινα απο τις ξενες χωρες, οπου φυσικα η παραλια ακτη τους εχει μικρο σχετικα ποσοστο ( ως προς το συνολικο γεωγραφικο τους εμβαδον) και εκει αναμενεις κατι τετοιο και 
φθανει στην Ελλαδα, που εχει το μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο ακτογραμμων, ( σε σχεση με το συνολικο εμβαδον της ) και αρχιζουν τα αναποδα ......νουμερα.

Πως φιλοι, 
ο Ναυπηγος που δεν βραχηκε , δεν ζαλιστηκε , δεν συμπιεστηκε - ψυχικα και σωματικα - σε ενα σκαφακι, θα μπορεσει ποτε να "μεταφερει" τους Κανονισμους των Νηογνωμονων (πλεον και οχι της σωστης σχεδιασης) σε ενα νεο σκαρι ? 

ακομη δε περισσοτερο, με την ευκολια των συγχρονων προγραμματων S/W σχεδιασμου, δεν περνα τις ωρες του ΕΣΤΩ ορθιος, για να κανει τα σχεδια αυτα. 

αρα , ----->
ΑΚΟΥΝΗΤΟΣ, ΑΒΡΕΧΤΟΣ , ΚΑΘΙΣΤΟΣ , ΜΕ ΤΗ ΚΑΦΕΔΙΑ (ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΑΡΝΑΣΣΟ Η ΚΑΡΠΕΝΗΣΙ, για αμεσοτητα με το Μεσον της δουλειας του . το ΒΟΥΝΟ !!!!!!!!) 

Λετε να ηταν ενας απο τους ΛΟΓΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΗΓΑΝ ΟΛΟΙ ΣΤΑ ΑΣΙΑΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΩΝΙΚΑ ΝΑΥΠΗΓΕΙΑ ? 
αφηνω την καραμελα του χαμηλου κοστους . Αυτο ερχεται με καταλληλη υποδομη, σωστο κρατικο και ιδιωτικο προγραμματισμο και οικονομιες κλιμακας..... που ποτέ δεν θελαμε !!!!

καντε το τεστ, να γελασετε λιγο και εσεις 
 :Cool:

----------


## Kyriakos

Δεν γελάω!! :Mad:  γιατί ενώ μπορεί το θέμα να τεθεί αντικειμενικά υποβάλεται με ειρωνική διάθεση, και αντιθέτως, διακρίνω την πικρία κάποιου που δεν προσμετράται η εμπειρία του. ¶λλο εμπειρία και άλλο γνώση όμως.

Και ας ανήκω στο 10%

Αλλά:




> το -1- κακο ποιο ειναι ? 
> οτι ΟΧΙ μονον δεν ειχαν σχεση μαζι ( της ) πριν τις σπουδες , αλλά ΟΥΤΕ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΦΟΙΤΗΣΗ απο καποιο ΑΕΙ-ΤΕΙ, η την προσληψη τους σε καποια εταιρεια .


Το γενικεύω, γιατί έτσι είναι το φαινόμενο του εκπαίδευτικού συστήματος, δηλαδή πάνε στην σχολή γιατί εκεί περάσανε, και όχι γιατί τους αρέσει. => δουλειά και όχι εργασία.




> ο Ναυπηγος που δεν βραχηκε , δεν ζαλιστηκε , δεν συμπιεστηκε - ψυχικα και σωματικα - σε ενα σκαφακι, θα μπορεσει ποτε να "μεταφερει" τους Κανονισμους των Νηογνωμονων (πλεον και οχι της σωστης σχεδιασης) σε ενα νεο σκαρι ?


Ναι, μπορεί, γιατί οι κανονισμοί των Νηογνωμόνων είναι σαφείς και πολλοί εκφράζονται με μαθηματικά στοιχεία.

Γιατί όμως οι και οι πιο απλοί κανονισμοί αξιοπλοΐας και ασφάλειας δεν εφαρμόζονται από ναυτικούς που έχουν φάει την ζωή τους στην θάλλασα?

Πρόσφατο παράδειγμα; Ο θάνατος από ατύχημα σε drill σωσιβιας λέμβου παρά τις επαναλαμβανόμενες οδηγίες από νηογνώμονες να μην γίνονται ασκήσεις με προσωπικό μέσα στις βάρκες.




> ακομη δε περισσοτερο, με την ευκολια των συγχρονων προγραμματων S/W σχεδιασμου, δεν περνα τις ωρες του ΕΣΤΩ ορθιος, για να κανει τα σχεδια αυτα. 
> 
> αρα , ----->
> ΑΚΟΥΝΗΤΟΣ, ΑΒΡΕΧΤΟΣ , ΚΑΘΙΣΤΟΣ , ΜΕ ΤΗ ΚΑΦΕΔΙΑ (ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΑΡΝΑΣΣΟ Η ΚΑΡΠΕΝΗΣΙ, για αμεσοτητα με το Μεσον της δουλειας του . το ΒΟΥΝΟ !!!!!!!!)


Δηλαδή αν σχεδιάζεις όρθιος με το θαλασσινό αεράκι, σχεδιάζεις καλύτερα? 

Να ζητάμε γραφεία με θέα την θάλασσα δηλαδή!!!

Να κάνουμε λόγο για τους ναυτικούς που δεν μπαίνουν στην θάλασσα? Εγώ τους δικαιολογώ απόλυτα.




> Λετε να ηταν ενας απο τους ΛΟΓΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΗΓΑΝ ΟΛΟΙ ΣΤΑ ΑΣΙΑΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΩΝΙΚΑ ΝΑΥΠΗΓΕΙΑ ? 
> αφηνω την καραμελα του χαμηλου κοστους . Αυτο ερχεται με καταλληλη υποδομη, σωστο κρατικο και ιδιωτικο προγραμματισμο και οικονομιες κλιμακας..... που ποτέ δεν θελαμε !!!!


Όχι δεν είναι αυτός ο λόγος γιατί υπάρχει και η εναλακτική λύση των ναυπηγείων της Βόρειας Ευρώπης, με εξαιρετική ποιότητα και κόστος.

Υ.Γ. ¶ν ναυπηγός κάνει Navigation Audit και βρίσκει οφθαλμοφανείς παραλείψεις, ποιός φταίει? ο ναυπηγός γιατί δεν θα έπρεπε να μπορεί να τα βρεί?

----------


## ninemos

φυσικα και ειναι ειρωνικη, στους καιρους που διανυουμε. 

ισως δεν "περασε" καλα η φραση : ενασχοληση με ΤΟ σπορ= 
εννοω της Ναυπηγικης ( άρα γνωσης ) και οχι με ΤΑ σπορ ( άρα παραπλευρης εμπειριας - παντα χρησιμης )

ΠΑΡΑΔ. 1  : στο φετινο σαλονι του Λαυριου - για μεταχειρισμενα σκαφη - θα βρεθουν εκατονταδες/χιλιαδες χρηστες των μηχανοκινητων η και ιστιοπλοικων για να τσεκαρουν η ανταλλαξουν τα σκαφη τους .
Παω απο την πρωτη φορα εκει . 
παντελης η απουσια των Νεων η Παλαιων Σχεδιαστο-Ναυπηγων.
Σνομπαρουν ? δεν το ξερουν ? δεν μπορουν να τα βγαλουν περα με τις ερωτ-απαντησεις των ανθρωπων της πιατσας ? κατι αλλο ισως ?

ΠΑΡΑΔ 2 : μολις τελειωσε η μικρη εκθεση του Ανοιξιατικου Σαλονιου στο Ελληνικο .
απο εκει περασαν ολοι οι "καπεταναιοι"-χρηστες  και ελειπαν παλι θριαμβευτικα οι Νεοι αλλά και Παλαιοι Σχεδιαστο-Ναυπηγοι.
 .... οι ιδιες αποριες μου ( ως ανω ) ........  

ΠΑΡΑΔ 3 : στην εκθεση POSEIDONIA ( σχεδον η καλυτερη και ακρως επαγγελματικη, στην Ευρωπη ) ολοι συνωστιζονται στα περιπτερα που δινουν δωρα στυλο και καπελακια και περνανε αδιαφορα απο τα περιπτερα των κολοσσων που ανεφερες και ανεφερα. 
Μπροστα μου, ο υπευθυνος του περιπτερου της Kawasaki , σχεδον παρακαλουσε τους φοιτητες του ΕΜΠ ( κατα δηλωση τους ) να πανε σε μια γωνια να τους εξηγησει τα διπλα τοιχωματα -υποχρεωτικα απο καιρο στην Αμερικη-  και τα LNG_LPG  carriers. Κατα συμπτωση με τις τελευταιες διακρατικες υπογραφες θα τα χρειαζομαστε απαραιτητως στην Ελλαδα ( ασχετο ετσι ?...)

μεχρι στιγμης ανεφερα μονον μια δραση ( τις εκθεσεις ).
αν το πλατυνουμε, τοτε θα αρχισουμε τα γελια 

ΕΣΤΩ ΕΓΩ !!!  

ΥΓ.   η Ναυπηγικη Επιστημη και Τεχνη, θελει μερακι. 
Κατι σαν την ΚΑΛΩΝ ΤΕΧΝΩΝ , ας πουμε.
δεν "κρατα" αυτους που περασαν γιατι ηταν καλοι στα Μαθηματικα-Φυσικη-Χημεια. 
Εδω δεν υπαρχει η καβαντζα να γινουν καθηγητες στο Δημοσιο, η με το πτυχιο τους και το ΑΣΕΠ να πανε σε καποιο Δημο. 
Θα τους ξερασει το ιδιο το Ναυτιλιακο Συστημα (συγγνωμη για την εικονα, αλλά ειναι σχετικη με την θαλασσα και τα Μποφωρ).

η το χεις , η δεν τοχεις.  

ευχαριστω για τα σχολια 



> Δεν γελάω!! γιατί ενώ μπορεί το θέμα να τεθεί αντικειμενικά υποβάλεται με ειρωνική διάθεση, και αντιθέτως, διακρίνω την πικρία κάποιου που δεν προσμετράται η εμπειρία του. ¶λλο εμπειρία και άλλο γνώση όμως.
> 
> Και ας ανήκω στο 10%
> 
> Αλλά:
> 
> 
> 
> Το γενικεύω, γιατί έτσι είναι το φαινόμενο του εκπαίδευτικού συστήματος, δηλαδή πάνε στην σχολή γιατί εκεί περάσανε, και όχι γιατί τους αρέσει. => δουλειά και όχι εργασία.
> ...

----------


## Kyriakos

> ΠΑΡΑΔ. 1 : στο φετινο σαλονι του Λαυριου - για μεταχειρισμενα σκαφη - θα βρεθουν εκατονταδες/χιλιαδες χρηστες των μηχανοκινητων η και ιστιοπλοικων για να τσεκαρουν η ανταλλαξουν τα σκαφη τους .
> Παω απο την πρωτη φορα εκει . 
> παντελης η απουσια των Νεων η Παλαιων Σχεδιαστο-Ναυπηγων.
> Σνομπαρουν ? δεν το ξερουν ? δεν μπορουν να τα βγαλουν περα με τις ερωτ-απαντησεις των ανθρωπων της πιατσας ? κατι αλλο ισως ?


Είναι για *μεταχειρισμένα* σκάφη, σε αντίθεση με το παράδειγμά σου "2" στο οποίο σου δίνω δίκιο, και οι εντεταλμένοι πωλητές πέρα από το ποίημα αδυνατούσαν να μου δώσουν και εμένα απαντήσεις.




> ΠΑΡΑΔ 2 : μολις τελειωσε η μικρη εκθεση του Ανοιξιατικου Σαλονιου στο Ελληνικο .
>  απο εκει περασαν ολοι οι "καπεταναιοι"-χρηστες  και ελειπαν παλι θριαμβευτικα οι Νεοι αλλά και Παλαιοι Σχεδιαστο-Ναυπηγοι.
>   .... οι ιδιες αποριες μου ( ως ανω ) ........


*Αλλά* τα "καινούργια" σκάφη είναι επί το πλείστον copy - paste ξένων κατασκευαστών (Ιταλών, Αμερικάνων κτλ) οπού και σχεδιάζονται κατόπιν πειραμάτων και δοκιμών στις δεξαμενές.





> ΠΑΡΑΔ 3 : στην εκθεση POSEIDONIA ( σχεδον η καλυτερη και ακρως επαγγελματικη, στην Ευρωπη ) ολοι συνωστιζονται στα περιπτερα που δινουν δωρα στυλο και καπελακια και περνανε αδιαφορα απο τα περιπτερα των κολοσσων που ανεφερες και ανεφερα. 
> Μπροστα μου, ο υπευθυνος του περιπτερου της Kawasaki , σχεδον παρακαλουσε τους φοιτητες του ΕΜΠ (κατα δηλωση τους) να πανε σε μια γωνια να τους εξηγησει τα διπλα τοιχωματα -υποχρεωτικα απο καιρο στην Αμερικη- και τα LNG_LPG carriers. Κατα συμπτωση με τις τελευταιες διακρατικες υπογραφες θα τα χρειαζομαστε απαραιτητως στην Ελλαδα (ασχετο ετσι ?...)


Όπως είπα πριν, το οτί σπουδάζουν ναυπηγοί δεν σημαίνει ούτε οτί γουστάρουν, ούτε οτί ξέρουν τί είναι. Που να δείς όταν πιάνουν δουλειά ως Βοηθοί Αρχιμηχανικοί και τους ζητάνε να βουτήξουν στα Double Bottom η να ελέγξουν αν η δεξαμενή λαδιού της Κύριας Μηχανής (το γράφω έτσι για να καταλαβαίνουν όλοι) έχει καθαριστεί καλά. 





> η Ναυπηγικη Επιστημη και Τεχνη, θελει μερακι. 
> Κατι σαν την ΚΑΛΩΝ ΤΕΧΝΩΝ , ας πουμε.
> δεν "κρατα" αυτους που περασαν γιατι ηταν καλοι στα Μαθηματικα-Φυσικη-Χημεια. 
> Εδω δεν υπαρχει η καβαντζα να γινουν καθηγητες στο Δημοσιο, η με το πτυχιο τους και το ΑΣΕΠ να πανε σε καποιο Δημο. 
> Θα τους ξερασει το ιδιο το Ναυτιλιακο Συστημα (συγγνωμη για την εικονα, αλλά ειναι σχετικη με την θαλασσα και τα Μποφωρ).
> 
> η το χεις , η δεν τοχεις.  
> 
> ευχαριστω για τα σχολια


Τα παραδείγματά που αναφέρεις είναι πιο βάσιμα από ότι στο πρώτο ποστ, και οπωσδήποτε για να είσαι καλός πρέπει να σου αρέσει αυτό που κάνει. Είτε είσαι ναυπηγός, είτε δικηγόρος είτε γιατρός.

----------


## Eleni

μου φτιάξατε τη διάθεση με τα χαμόγελά σας...
είχα στεναχωρηθεί εχτές...

----------


## Kyriakos

> μου φτιάξατε τη διάθεση με τα χαμόγελά σας...
> είχα στεναχωρηθεί εχτές...


Περίμενες να τσακωθούμε δλδ?

----------


## Eleni

δεν ήξερα...
μου φάνηκαν λίγο αναμμένα τα πράγματα
 :Smile: 




> Περίμενες να τσακωθούμε δλδ?

----------


## Kyriakos

> δεν ήξερα...
> μου φάνηκαν λίγο αναμμένα τα πράγματα


Θα μπορούσε πολύ εύκολα.... αλλά σε παραπέμπω στην υπογραφή μου

----------


## Eleni

μου φαίνεται είσαι κι εσύ καλό παιδί  
...και έξυπνο!




> Θα μπορούσε πολύ εύκολα.... αλλά σε παραπέμπω στην υπογραφή μου

----------


## Petros

Σε εχει ξεγελασει...Ξερεις τι ειναι αυτος? Απαπαπαπαπα...

----------


## Kyriakos

> μου φαίνεται είσαι κι εσύ καλό παιδί  
> ...και έξυπνο!


Αν σε βρίζουν και με την αντίδρασή σου σε λένε "καλό παιδί", παραπέμπει σε ......μ$^%$&!!!!!!

δεν πιστεύω να εννοείς αυτό, έτσι Ελενίτσα?

----------


## Eleni

Λες ε;

 
δε πειράζει




> Σε εχει ξεγελασει...Ξερεις τι ειναι αυτος? Απαπαπαπαπα...

----------


## Eleni

καλά...
αμα δε σου αρέσει το "καλό"...

μόνο έξυπνος!

αλλά δε κατάλαβα... λες ότι σε είπα μ$^%$&!!!?

ΟΟΟΟΟΟΧΙΙΙΙΙΙ δεν είπα αυτό!
σε παραπέμπω επίσης στην υπογραφή μου!  :Smile: 






> Αν σε βρίζουν και με την αντίδρασή σου σε λένε "καλό παιδί", παραπέμπει σε ......μ$^%$&!!!!!!
> 
> δεν πιστεύω να εννοείς αυτό, έτσι Ελενίτσα?

----------


## ninemos

ωραια !

τωρα αναψατε εσεις για τσακωμο

κολλητικο ειναι φαινεται :Cool:  






> καλά...
> αμα δε σου αρέσει το "καλό"...
> 
> μόνο έξυπνος!
> 
> αλλά δε κατάλαβα... λες ότι σε είπα μ$^%$&!!!?
> 
> ΟΟΟΟΟΟΧΙΙΙΙΙΙ δεν είπα αυτό!
> σε παραπέμπω επίσης στην υπογραφή μου!

----------


## nafphgesa

Αυτό ακριβώς ήταν το θέμα που εντελώς τυχαία ανακάλυψα και με έκανε να γραφτώ στο forum…
Λοιπόν επειδή πραγματικά τα όσα συζητάτε μου φαίνονται τρομερά ενδιαφέροντα και ακόμη και μέσα στη σχολή σπάνια συναντώ ανθρώπους που αγαπούν τόσο πολύ τη θάλασσα θα ήθελα να σας πω μερικά πράγματα για να το δείτε το θέμα κι από τη δική μας την πλευρά. 
Σπουδάζω στο ΕΜΠ και τώρα τελειώνω το 1ο έτος. Πρέπει  να παραδεχτώ ότι αρχικά δεν ήθελα με τίποτα να γίνω Ναυπηγός. Είχα τρέλα με τα αυτοκίνητα και τη Μηχανολογία, αλλά επειδή δεν συγκέντρωσα τα μόρια που χρειάζονταν για να μπω στους Μηχ Μηχ και δεν είχα τη δυνατότητα να φύγω επαρχία δυστυχώς, επέλεξα να δηλώσω κάτι παραπλήσιο που θα μου έδινε διέξοδο και στη Μηχανολογία. Λέτε ότι αν δεν αγαπάς αυτό που κάνεις, δεν το κάνεις καλά… Έχετε απόλυτο δίκιο σε αυτό. Εγώ όμως, κάπου στο δεύτερο εξάμηνο, είδα ότι η σχολή μου αρέσει, ότι το αντικείμενο μου ταιριάζει και ότι η δουλειά του Ναυπηγού με συναρπάζει. Έτσι προσπάθησα να γίνω όσο πιο συνεπής γίνεται στα μαθήματα μου. Αυτό που πιθανόν να μην ξέρετε είναι ότι εκ των πραγμάτων είμαστε αναγκασμένοι να μην έχουμε επαφή με τη θάλασσα… Η σχολή είναι στου Ζωγράφου και τα μαθήματα που διδασκόμαστε τουλάχιστον στα πρώτα τέσσερα εξάμηνα ουδεμία σχέση έχουν με την τέχνη της Ναυπηγικής. Δίνουν βάση σε κάτι φυσικές και μαθηματικά που πιθανότατα ποτέ δεν θα ξαναδούμε στη ζωή μας! Στο πρώτο έτος 2 μαθήματα από τα 16 ήταν του κλάδου μας και όλα τα υπόλοιπα άσχετα! Φανταστείτε λοιπόν τι γίνεται…

Λέτε επίσης πόσοι Ναυπηγοί έχουν σχέση με τη θάλασσα.. Εγώ είμαι στο 90% που δεν έχει καμία απολύτως σχέση… Και τη λατρεύω πραγματικά τη θάλασσα… Αναφέρομαι αρχικά στα θαλάσσια σπορ κλπ. Βλέπω παιδιά στη σχολή που πραγματικά λιώνουν στο διάβασμα (γιατί μη γελιόμαστε, η σχολή είναι παλούκι και αν τη βγάλεις με 6 λες πάλι καλά!) και επειδή έχουν αφιερωθεί σε αυτό δεν κάνουν τίποτα άλλο στη ζωή τους! Επιλογή τους και φυσικά είναι σεβαστή! Γιατί όταν έχεις τους καθηγητές να σου λένε ότι αν εσύ πας για καφέ ενώ έχεις μάθημα π.χ. Μηχανική των Ρευστών, μετά τα κάνεις θάλασσα με το πλοίο, βουλιάζει και παίρνεις στο λαιμό σου ανθρώπινες ζωές. Και εκεί είναι που φρικάρεις γιατί συνειδητοποιείς σε κάποια φάση ότι έχουν δίκιο! Τώρα όσον αφορά τα ναυτικά σαλόνια, εγώ πήγα μία φορά φέτος με φίλους μου από τη σχολή. Δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα! Τι να πω, ψέματα; Αφού ακόμα δεν έχω εξοικειωθεί με τα πλοία! Τα ξέρω μόνο ονομαστικά και 3 πράγματα για το καθένα (από το μάθημα του 1ου εξαμήνου). Τι ακριβώς να καταλάβω;… 

Τέλος, να πω ότι κι εγώ συμφωνώ σε αυτό που λέτε, στο ότι ο Ναυπηγός πρέπει να έχει σχέση και άμεση επαφή με τη θάλασσα. Ο Ναυπηγός που δεν βράχηκε, δεν ζαλίστηκε και δεν συμπιέστηκε τη δουλειά του θα μπορέσει να την κάνει-θα έχει ένα κάρο βιβλία να τον βοηθήσουν. Αλλά δεν θα την κάνει με αγάπη και μεράκι… Και τότε θα έχει χάσει το νόημα. 

Αυτά τα λίγα είχα να πω… ελπίζω να καταλάβατε λίγο πώς είναι για εμάς τα πράγματα…  :Smile:

----------


## jerry_p

Λοιπόν ναυπηγέσα, εγώ δεν έχω καμία σχέση με τη ναυτιλία, τουλάχιστον κατ΄αρχήν. Έτυχε και κατάφερα να μπω στη σχολή των μηχ.μηχ., πολύ εύκολα δε μπορεί να κατέληγα και ως ναυπ.μηχ. ομολογώ ότι ακόμα και τώρα δεν θα ήξερα τι να διαλέξω συνειδητά, ευτυχώς μου αρέσουν και τα δύο. Αυτό βέβαια πριν από κάποια χρονάκια.

Η σχέση μου με τη θάλασσα είναι από χόμπυ. Η πρότασή μου είναι ακριβώς αυτή, να ασχοληθείς με τη θάλασσα σαν χόμπυ. Η δική μου η τρέλα, η ιστιοπλοία, νομίζω ότι σου έρχεται κουτί. Οι λόγοι είναι οι παρακάτω:

- σαν χόμπυ εντάσσεται στον χρόνο που είναι δυνατόν να βρείς και σου προσφέρει διέξοδο και ευχαρίστηση στην περίοδο πίεσης που μπορεί να βρίσκεσαι.

- είναι ασχολία που κουμπώνει πολύ στα φοιτητικά χρόνια και μετά σου μένει κουσούρι (με την καλή έννοια, βεβαίως βεβαίως)

- Αρχίζεις να καταλαβαίνεις τι σημαίνει ναυπηγική. όσο και εάν ακούγεται κάπως, ένα μικρό βαπόρι κατασκευάζεται για τον ίδιο σκοπό και με τις ίδιες πολύ βασικές αρχές με ένα μεγάλο. έχει δε ένα πλεονέκτημα, την αμεσότητα. σε ένα μικρό πλοιάριο των 10-15 μέτρων, ειδικά δε σε ιστιοπλοϊκό με μικρή σχέση εκτοπίσματος - ιπποδύναμής, αντιλαμβάνεσαι πολύ εύκολα τη συμπεριφορά του στις διάφορες συνθήκες. διαβάζοντας λοιπόν επεκτείνεις τα βιώματά σου και καταλαβαίνεις καλύτερα το θεωρητικό μοντέλο ενός μεγάλου πλοίου. 

- ίσως σε ενδιαφέρει δε και ως μελλοντική ενασχόληση, υπάρχουν ναυπηγοί που ασχολούνται με μικρά σκάφη σε διάφορους τομείς, ακόμα και με την αγωνιστική ιστιοπλοΐα σε καταμετρήσεις σκαφών, πανιών, ευστάθειες κ.λ.π.

σκέψου το ...

----------


## nafphgesa

Αυτό που λες είναι μία καλή σκέψη... Πολλά παιδιά από τη σχολή έχουν γραφτεί σε μαθήματα ιστιοπλοίας και ένας πολύ καλός φίλος μου σκέφτεται να ασχοληθεί με την αγωνιστική ιστιοπλοία. Αυτό δηλαδή που αρχικά άρχισε ως χόμπι και εποικοδομητικός τρόπος να περνάει τον ελεύθερο χρόνο του, έγινε τελικά κάτι που τον γέμιζε και ήθελε να το συνεχίσει. Μακάρι να έβρισκα κι εγώ κάτι να μου αρέσει εξίσου...  :Sad: 
Λοιπόν δεν ξέρω... Μάλλον Θα το δοκιμάσω από του χρόνου (τώρα έχω εξεταστική...  :Sad: ). Ελπίζω πάντως να τα καταφέρω να μείνω on board και να μη βρεθώ στη θάλασσα με τη μία.  :Very Happy:  

Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ για την πρόταση!

----------


## ninemos

Ναυπηγεσα , χαιρομαι που σε ταρακουνησα ( ελπιζω οχι πολυ ).

χαιρομαι για την ειλικρινεια και των δυο σας.

μουφυγε ενα βαρος, γιατι πραγματι εβλεπα ολα αυτα τα παιδια στα Ποσειδωνια να συνωστιζονται σε ασχετα περιπτερα ( σαν ....παιδια ) και να περνανε αδιαφορα μπροστα απο κολοσσους της Ναυπηγικης βιομηχανιας , χωρις να παιρνουν καμμια πληροφορια για τις νεες τασεις.

δεν χαιρομαι, γιατι οι καθηγητες σας (και ειναι πολλοι πλεον) , αδιαφορουν για σας , οταν δεν σας "πιεζουν " να ανοιξετε τα ματια και τα αυτια σας στο τεχνικο περιβαλλον.
ας πουμε τωρα οτι, μια μελετη διαβρωσης απο cavitation σε προπελα , εχει πρωτο-ανακοινωθει πριν 20 χρονια. ΟΚ ? 
γιατι να επαναλαμβανεται το ιδιο στερεοτυπο, να κατασκευαζονται δεξαμενες για αυτο και μονο το προβλημα οταν ο μισος κοσμος της Ναυπηγικης ΒΡΑΖΕΙ για αλλα θεματα ? 
την στιγμη που εχει τυπωθει ενα νεο Συγγραμα(!) Ναυπηγικης του ΕΜΠ, εχει ηδη αλλαξει στον Παγκοσμιο χαρτη το 50 % των γραφομενων του............ 

τα βιβλια και οι γνωσεις καταντουν ΣΤΕΙΡΕΣ , οταν δεν τις αξιοποιεις και συνδυαζεις με κατι αλλο .

ετσι το βλεπω εγω 

Αυτα  





> Λοιπόν ναυπηγέσα, εγώ δεν έχω καμία σχέση με τη ναυτιλία, τουλάχιστον κατ΄αρχήν. Έτυχε και κατάφερα να μπω στη σχολή των μηχ.μηχ., πολύ εύκολα δε μπορεί να κατέληγα και ως ναυπ.μηχ. ομολογώ ότι ακόμα και τώρα δεν θα ήξερα τι να διαλέξω συνειδητά, ευτυχώς μου αρέσουν και τα δύο. Αυτό βέβαια πριν από κάποια χρονάκια.
> 
> Η σχέση μου με τη θάλασσα είναι από χόμπυ. Η πρότασή μου είναι ακριβώς αυτή, να ασχοληθείς με τη θάλασσα σαν χόμπυ. Η δική μου η τρέλα, η ιστιοπλοία, νομίζω ότι σου έρχεται κουτί. Οι λόγοι είναι οι παρακάτω:
> 
> - σαν χόμπυ εντάσσεται στον χρόνο που είναι δυνατόν να βρείς και σου προσφέρει διέξοδο και ευχαρίστηση στην περίοδο πίεσης που μπορεί να βρίσκεσαι.
> 
> - είναι ασχολία που κουμπώνει πολύ στα φοιτητικά χρόνια και μετά σου μένει κουσούρι (με την καλή έννοια, βεβαίως βεβαίως)
> 
> - Αρχίζεις να καταλαβαίνεις τι σημαίνει ναυπηγική. όσο και εάν ακούγεται κάπως, ένα μικρό βαπόρι κατασκευάζεται για τον ίδιο σκοπό και με τις ίδιες πολύ βασικές αρχές με ένα μεγάλο. έχει δε ένα πλεονέκτημα, την αμεσότητα. σε ένα μικρό πλοιάριο των 10-15 μέτρων, ειδικά δε σε ιστιοπλοϊκό με μικρή σχέση εκτοπίσματος - ιπποδύναμής, αντιλαμβάνεσαι πολύ εύκολα τη συμπεριφορά του στις διάφορες συνθήκες. διαβάζοντας λοιπόν επεκτείνεις τα βιώματά σου και καταλαβαίνεις καλύτερα το θεωρητικό μοντέλο ενός μεγάλου πλοίου. 
> ...

----------


## nafphgesa

Ταρακουνήθηκα αρκετά μπορώ να πω… Και αυτό επειδή πιστεύω ότι αυτό που λέτε είναι σωστό.  Δεν έχει κανένα απολύτως νόημα να διαβάζουμε και να αποστηθίζουμε συγγράμματα ολόκληρα, αν δεν έχουμε τη στοιχειώδη επαφή με το αντικείμενο. Σήμερα διάβαζα Μηχανική επειδή αύριο δίνω εξετάσεις και οι τύποι που πρέπει να μάθω είναι τόσοι πολλοί που πραγματικά μου φέρνει πονοκέφαλο και μόνο που το σκέφτομαι! Τους ξέρω, αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω πού βρίσκουν εφαρμογή… Η γνώση που μας προσφέρεται στο ΕΜΠ είναι κατά βάση θεωρητική… Ένα πράγμα συνειδητοποίησα από τη στιγμή που μπήκα στη σχολή-ότι αν δεν ψάξεις μόνος σου τα πώς και τα γιατί κανείς δεν πρόκειται να κάτσει να σου τα εξηγήσει. Τα μαθήματα δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να τα περάσεις αν δεν καταλάβεις μόνος σου τι ακριβώς παίζει. Εγώ τουλάχιστον είμαι σίγουρη ότι όσα έχω περάσει, τα ξέρω! 

Τώρα όσον αφορά τα συγγράμματα… Οι περισσότεροι καθηγητές που μας διδάσκουν, ηλικιακά,  είναι γύρω στα 60! Τόσα χρόνια κάνουν το μάθημα με έναν συγκεκριμένο τρόπο, με συγκεκριμένα θέματα και συγκεκριμένες ασκήσεις. Έγραψαν ένα βιβλίο, τελείωσε! Από εκεί και πέρα δεν τους αφορά τι θα κάνουμε εμείς, πώς θα ενημερωθούμε για τις εξελίξεις στον τομέα μας… Δεν είναι όλοι έτσι βέβαια, αλλά και πάλι… 

Απλά δεν ξέρω πώς μπορώ να αλλάξω κάτι από όλα αυτά… Στο κάτω κάτω μία φοιτήτρια είμαι, που ξέρει ελάχιστα πράγματα από Ναυπηγική και πλοία… Προσπαθώ απλά να διαβάζω και να ενημερώνομαι, όσο αυτό είναι εφικτό…

----------


## Michael

Δεν διάβασα προσεχτικά όλα όσο έχουν γραφτεί στο θέμα άλλα θα ήθελα να κάνω μερικές παρατηρήσεις. Το τμήμα των ναυπηγών του ΕΜΠ, έχει καλό όνομα στην αγορά και νομίζω πως οι προοπτικές είναι αρκετά καλές για όποιον θέλει να σταδιοδρομήσει στον χώρο της ναυτιλίας. Προσπαθήστε να εκμεταλευτήτε την ευκαιρία προς όφελός σας. Η πρακτική εμπειρία έρχεται σιγά σιγά. Η θεωρία όμως είναι χρησιμό συμπλήρωμα και υπόβαθρο για να εδραστεί η πρώτη. Αν αγαπάς αυτό που κάνεις, τον δρόμο θα τον βρεις. Και εγώ όταν ξεκίνησα σαν ναυτικός δεν είχα καμμία (μα καμμία) σχέση με την ναυτιλία, για την ακρίβεια ούτε και με την θάλλασσα στην οποία σπάνια πήγαινα για μπάνιο αφού ήμουν του βουνού. Ούτε τι έιναι πλώρη και πρύμη δεν ήξερα. Σιγά - σιγά όμως έμαθα αρκετα και ακόμα μαθαίνω. Πολλοί δε συναδελφοί που ήταν "καρασχετικοί", τότε στην αρχή, νομίζω πως δεν προχωρήσαν με τον ίδιο ρυθμό στην διαδικασία της περαιτέρω "σχετικοποίησης"..... Όπότε όλα είναι.. σχετικά! Αρκεί να το αγαπάς κάτι και να σα αρέσει και το μονοπάτι θα το βρεις. 
Τώρα βέβαια θα αναγκαστει κανείς να μάθει και να κάνει και πράγματα που δεν του κινούν και πολύ το ενδιαφέρον ή και που είναι τελικά απλά άχρηστα. Αυτό παντού συμβαίνει. Ε, είναι μια διαδικασία που την περνάμε και την ξεπερνάμε και συνεχίζουμε παραπέρα.

----------


## ninemos

Φιλε μου διαβασε προσεκτικα , οπως λες , ΟΛΑ τα posts για να μπεις στο θεμα .
ειναι σαν να πας σε κινηματογραφο , απο το διαλειμμα ( ΧΑΧΑΧΑ) :Razz: 

τελος παντων , εχεις και εσυ δικιο οτι φυσικα το ΕΜΠ , κρατα τα σκηπτρα μεταξυ ολων των ΑΕΙ στην Ελλαδα .

αλλά μεχρις εκει ......ΟΚ
ξεχνα το "εξω" , για συγκρισεις

συμβαινει να εχω παει και μεσα και εξω 
φυσικα ειχα "οριζουσες" και "αναντι-καταντι" ρευματα και "εντροπιες" , αλλα με μια διαφορα .

ΜΕΣΑ ΔΕΝ ΗΞΕΡΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΑ ΜΑΘΑΙΝΑ , ΑΚΟΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΑ

ΕΞΩ , ΜΠΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΑΜΕΣΩΣ ΣΤΟ ΚΛΙΜΑ κι ας ειναι δυσκολοτερα , κι ας εχεις σημαντικους ανταγωνιστες-συμφοιτητες κι ας σε βαθμολογουν με βαση τον μεσο ορο της ταξης ( ακομη και με 8/10, μπορει να παρεις ενα ωραιο D+..........)

σου μαθαινουν ομως σ υ ν θ ε σ η και παιχνιδι με ολα τα σχετικα μαθηματα και γνωσεις . 
για ρωτησε ποιος ξερει και μπορει να τα συνδυασει αυτα στα αντιστοιχα 3α ετη του ΕΜΠ , ΣΕ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΤΜΗΜΑΤΑ ? 

τωρα οσον αφορα την γενικη Ναυτιλια, που σχολιαζεις οτι υπαρχει μελλον , ισως ΝΑΙ αλλά στα Ναυτιλιακα γραφεια ( αν αυτο εννοεις ).

οχι ομως στα Ναυπηγεια ( που μαλλον αποφευγεις να θιξεις ). 
οταν η Ελλαδα εχει 3 Ναυπηγεια , που το ενα κανει .......αυτοκινηταμαξες ΟΣΕ, το αλλο ψυχοραγει και κανει μονον επισκευες στο κοστος και το τριτο μονον δεξαμενισμους, για ποια σχεση Ναυπηγου και Ναυπηγικης μιλαμε ? επι 25 χρονια και βαλε ...... , ποιοι και ποσοι θα πρωτοπανε ?
ποσοι θα παρουν την εμπειρια της καλαμινας , του υφαλοχρωματος και της πρεσσας , ποσοι θα μπουν σε διπυθμενα απο κατασκευης , ποσοι θα δουν την παλια "σαλα " ( εστω και σαν μουσειο )?

αυτα , για να μην απογοητευσω αλλο την φιλη Ναυπηγεσα 













> Δεν διάβασα προσεχτικά όλα όσο έχουν γραφτεί στο θέμα άλλα θα ήθελα να κάνω μερικές παρατηρήσεις. Το τμήμα των ναυπηγών του ΕΜΠ, έχει καλό όνομα στην αγορά και νομίζω πως οι προοπτικές είναι αρκετά καλές για όποιον θέλει να σταδιοδρομήσει στον χώρο της ναυτιλίας. Προσπαθήστε να εκμεταλευτήτε την ευκαιρία προς όφελός σας. Η πρακτική εμπειρία έρχεται σιγά σιγά. Η θεωρία όμως είναι χρησιμό συμπλήρωμα και υπόβαθρο για να εδραστεί η πρώτη. Αν αγαπάς αυτό που κάνεις, τον δρόμο θα τον βρεις. Και εγώ όταν ξεκίνησα σαν ναυτικός δεν είχα καμμία (μα καμμία) σχέση με την ναυτιλία, για την ακρίβεια ούτε και με την θάλλασσα στην οποία σπάνια πήγαινα για μπάνιο αφού ήμουν του βουνού. Ούτε τι έιναι πλώρη και πρύμη δεν ήξερα. Σιγά - σιγά όμως έμαθα αρκετα και ακόμα μαθαίνω. Πολλοί δε συναδελφοί που ήταν "καρασχετικοί", τότε στην αρχή, νομίζω πως δεν προχωρήσαν με τον ίδιο ρυθμό στην διαδικασία της περαιτέρω "σχετικοποίησης"..... Όπότε όλα είναι.. σχετικά! Αρκεί να το αγαπάς κάτι και να σα αρέσει και το μονοπάτι θα το βρεις. 
> Τώρα βέβαια θα αναγκαστει κανείς να μάθει και να κάνει και πράγματα που δεν του κινούν και πολύ το ενδιαφέρον ή και που είναι τελικά απλά άχρηστα. Αυτό παντού συμβαίνει. Ε, είναι μια διαδικασία που την περνάμε και την ξεπερνάμε και συνεχίζουμε παραπέρα.

----------


## ninemos

αγαπητη Ναυπηγεσα, 
οτι γραφουμε και σχολιαζουμε , ειναι για μια σωστοτερη πληροφορηση και οχι φυσικα να απογοητευτεις .

απλα εχεις τα ματια και τα αυτια ανοικτα και εισαι ανοικτη για οποιαδηποτε ευκαιρια και προκληση .

ειδαλλλως θα καθεσαι και θα τραγουδας στο Περαμα , 
"....τα νιατα του εφαγε ο Στρατης στα Ναυπηγεια ολημερις ....."

keep it up ΟΚ ? 
καλη εξεταστικη

----------


## Michael

> ΜΕΣΑ ΔΕΝ ΗΞΕΡΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΑ ΜΑΘΑΙΝΑ , ΑΚΟΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΑ
> 
> ΕΞΩ , ΜΠΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΑΜΕΣΩΣ ΣΤΟ ΚΛΙΜΑ κι ας ειναι δυσκολοτερα , κι ας εχεις σημαντικους ανταγωνιστες-συμφοιτητες κι ας σε βαθμολογουν με βαση τον μεσο ορο της ταξης ( ακομη και με 8/10, μπορει να παρεις ενα ωραιο D+..........)
> 
> σου μαθαινουν ομως σ υ ν θ ε σ η και παιχνιδι με ολα τα σχετικα μαθηματα και γνωσεις . 
> για ρωτησε ποιος ξερει και μπορει να τα συνδυασει αυτα στα αντιστοιχα 3α ετη του ΕΜΠ , ΣΕ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΤΜΗΜΑΤΑ ?


Ναι, νομίζω πως το πρόβλημά που θίγεις αφορά πολλές σχολές στην χώρα μας. Και αυτό έχει πολλές φορές σαν συνέπεια να μειώνεται το ενδιαφέρον και η όρεξη από την πλευρά των σπουδαστών για το γνωστικό αντικείμενο που πρέπει να αφομοιώσουν. Εγώ όταν αντιμετώπισα το ίδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα, πήρα την απόφαση πως πρέπει να βλέπω την σχολή και τα μαθήματα σαν ένα πρώτο ερέθισμα για περαιτέρω έρευνα και μελέτη από εμένα τον ίδιο. Δηλαδή, όπως σε ένα ταξίδι κάθε φορά πρέπει να το σχεδιάσεις από την αρχή, αλλά ταυτόχρονα θα λάβεις σοβαρά υπόψη σου τί έχουν να σου προτείνουν όλοι οι άλλοι που το έχουν ξανακάνει και να αποκομίσεις απότην εμπειρία τους ό,τι σου είναι χρήσιμο. Βέβαια ίσως είναι καλύτερα όταν σε εκπαιδεύουν στο πως να σχεδιάζεις το ταξίδι σου και δεν σε αφήνουν να το ψάξεις και να το καταλάβεις μόνο σου και δυστυχώς όταν μερικές φορές είναι πολύ αργά. Αλλά για αυτό υπάρχουν και οι φίλοι, οι γνωστοί, τα φόρουμ, άλλα νομίζω πως και οι ίδιοι οι καθηγητές αν θέλουν μπορούν να καθοδηγήσουν του νέους που έχουν ενδιαφέρον. Πάντα βέβαια θα υπάρχουν και οι κοπλεξικοί, αλλά τι κανουμε, όλα μες το παιχνίδι είναι.. Δεδομένης της καταστάσεως, θέτουμε τους δικούς μας προσωπικούς στόχους και αγωνιζόμαστε να τους πετύχουμε.




> τωρα οσον αφορα την γενικη Ναυτιλια, που σχολιαζεις οτι υπαρχει μελλον , ισως ΝΑΙ αλλά στα Ναυτιλιακα γραφεια ( αν αυτο εννοεις ).
> 
> οχι ομως στα Ναυπηγεια ( που μαλλον αποφευγεις να θιξεις ).


Δεν θα είχα τίποτα να κερδίσω από το να μην το θίξω, αν αποκτήσω κανένα δικό μου θα το ξανασκεφτώ βέβαια... . Απλά θεωρώ και εγώ φυσικά αυτονόητο ότι δεν μπορεί κανείς να περιμένει να έχει λαμπρή σταδιοδρομία στην "μεγάλη ελληνική ναυπηγική βιομηχανία". Νομίζω πως ή στο εξωτερικό θα πρέπει να στραφεί κάποιος ή στα τεχνικά τμήματα ναυτιλιακών εταιριών και άλλους συναφεις με την ναυτιλία οργανισμούς και εταιρείες (π.χ. νηογνόμωνες, αντιπροσωπείες κλπ). Αν δεν κάνω λάθος επίσης νομίζω πως πέρα από τα τεχνικά μαθήματα, διδάσκωται και μαθήματα πιο "οικονομικίστικά" που διευρύνουν το πεδίο των γνώσεων και τις δυνατότητες επαγγελματικής αποκατάστασης. Αυτό νομίζω πως είναι κάτι πολύ χρήσιμο.

----------


## skalomatias

Χαιρετώ όλα τα μέλη του Forum.Με λένε Δημήτρη και σπουδάζω στο ΤΕΙ Ναυπηγικής.Είναι κανείς εδώ που να έχει τελειώσει ή να σπουδάζει ακόμα στη Ναυπηγική;
Αν μπορείτε γράψτε μερικά λογάκια για το τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε μετά την σχολή.
Αξίζουν τα μεταπτυχιακά ή τσάμπα λεφτά και χρόνος;
Μετά για δουλειά πού είναι καλύτερα;(Ναυτιλιακές,Ναυπηγ. Γραφεία.....)
Προοπτική για δουλειά εξωτερικό..;

Δημήτρης......

----------


## Giorgos_D

Η δουλειά του ναυπηγού ειναι λίγο περίεργη. Με το τι θα ασχοληθείς και τι είναι καλύτερο, θα το δεις ο ίδιος και θα ειναι αυτό που θα ταιριάζει στον εαυτό σου. Δουλειά υπάρχει μπόλικη... Ευτυχώς η ελληνική-ελληνόκτητος ναυτιλία πάει καλά. Όρεξη να'χεις για δουλειά και να σ'αρέσει το επάγγελμα και δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.
Ενα ειναι σιγουρο... Πως αν θες 8ωρο γραφείο καλοριφερ-κλιματισμο σαβ/κα ελεύθερα και ηρεμία, διάλεξες λάθος επάγγελμα....  :Wink:

----------


## Michael

Καλως ήρθες! Υπήρξα κάποτε και εγώ περαστικός στο τει ναυπηγικής. Πολύ περαστικός όμως! Από αλλού ερχόμουνα και αλλού κατέληξα... ίσα που γράφτηκα και ξεγράφτηκα....

Νομίζω πως υπάρχουν αρκετές ευκαιρίες για τους απόφοιτους. Ενδεικτικά, πολλές φορές ζητάνε παιδιά στα τεχνικά τμήματα των ναυτιλιακών σαν βοηθούς των αρχιμηχανικών. Είναι μια καλή ευκαιρία για επαγγελματική σταδιοδρομία.΄Έχω δε την αίσθηση ότι αν είσαι από τει μπορέι να έιναι και πιο εύκολο να βρεις εργασία. 
Για τα μεταπτυχιακά δεν γνωρίζω ακριβώς τι συμβαίνει, αλλά σαν μια γενική συμβουλή σου προτείνω να εργαστείς πρώτα λίγο για να πάρεις το "βάπτισμα του πυρός" ή εν προκειμένω της... θαλάσσης, και ύστερα με την προσωπική πείρα που θα έχεις για την αγορά και το τί χρειάζεται και ίσως και κάποιες παραπάνω οικονομίες, αποφασίζεις αν θα κάνεις μεταπτυχιακό, τι είδους και που ώστε να βελτιώσεις τις θεωρητικές σου γνώσεις και τις απολαβές σου.
 Για δες και τα υπόλοιπα θέματα που έχουν ήδη ανοιχτεί.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> .... 
> Η σχολή είναι στου Ζωγράφου και τα μαθήματα που διδασκόμαστε τουλάχιστον στα πρώτα τέσσερα εξάμηνα ουδεμία σχέση έχουν με την τέχνη της Ναυπηγικής. Δίνουν βάση σε κάτι φυσικές και μαθηματικά που πιθανότατα ποτέ δεν θα ξαναδούμε στη ζωή μας! Στο πρώτο έτος 2 μαθήματα από τα 16 ήταν του κλάδου μας και όλα τα υπόλοιπα άσχετα! Φανταστείτε λοιπόν τι γίνεται…





> Δεν έχει κανένα απολύτως νόημα να διαβάζουμε και να αποστηθίζουμε συγγράμματα ολόκληρα, αν δεν έχουμε τη στοιχειώδη επαφή με το αντικείμενο. Σήμερα διάβαζα Μηχανική επειδή αύριο δίνω εξετάσεις και οι τύποι που πρέπει να μάθω είναι τόσοι πολλοί που πραγματικά μου φέρνει πονοκέφαλο και μόνο που το σκέφτομαι! Τους ξέρω, αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω πού βρίσκουν εφαρμογή… Η γνώση που μας προσφέρεται στο ΕΜΠ είναι κατά βάση θεωρητική… Ένα πράγμα συνειδητοποίησα από τη στιγμή που μπήκα στη σχολή-ότι αν δεν ψάξεις μόνος σου τα πώς και τα γιατί κανείς δεν πρόκειται να κάτσει να σου τα εξηγήσει. Τα μαθήματα δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να τα περάσεις αν δεν καταλάβεις μόνος σου τι ακριβώς παίζει. Εγώ τουλάχιστον είμαι σίγουρη ότι όσα έχω περάσει, τα ξέρω!


Αν και λίγο καθυστερημένα θέλω να προσθέσω ότι οι σπουδές μας δίνουν το υπόβαθρο για να προχωρήσουμε αργότερα από την εμπειρία μας σαν επαγγελματίες και τις προσωπικές αναζητήσεις (σεμινάρια, προσωπική έρευνα, διάβασμα βιβλιογραφίας, μεταπτυχιακές σπουδές κ.λπ.) στο να είμαστε ολοκληρωμένοι επαγγελματίες. Με την αλματώδη πρόοδο της τεχνολογίας κανένας επιστήμονας δεν μπορεί να πει ότι τα έμαθε όλα στη διάρκεια των σπουδών του, μέσα στις σπουδές παίρνει κάποια θεωρητική κατά βάση γνώση, την εφαρμόζει σαν επαγγελματίας και συνεχίζει να μαθαίνει. Και όσο κι αν φαίνονται άσχετα τα μαθηματικά και η μηχανική, σήμερα με την πρόοδο των υπολογιστών είναι χρησιμότερα από ποτέ. Και για να χρησιμοποιήσω ένα συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα για να μπορέσει να χρησιμοποιήσει ένας μηχανικός ένα πρόγραμμα υπολογιστή που χρησιμοποιεί τη μέθοδο των πεπερασμένων στοιχείων ή άλλη αριθμητική μέδοδο όπως τα περισσότερα προγράμματα εφαρμογών για μηχανικούς (δεν είμαι ναυπηγός αλλά φαντάζομαι θα χρησιμοποιούν και οι ναυπηγοί τέτοια) θα πρέπει να ορίσει τις συνοριακές συνθήκες με τη βοήθεια των αρχών της μηχανικής και να ορίσει την παραδεχτή προσέγγιση και ενδεχομένως τον αριθμό των προσεγγίσεων στη λύση που για να το κάνει αυτό αυτό θα πρέπει να καταλάβει με τις γνώσεις του στα μαθηματικά τον τρόπο υπολογισμού του προγράμματος.




> Αξίζουν τα μεταπτυχιακά ή τσάμπα λεφτά και χρόνος;


Αν τα κάνεις για να τα κάνεις πιστεύοντας ότι θα βρείς ευκολότερα δουλειά ή περισσότερα λεφτά δεν αξίζουν... Αν τα κάνεις για να πλουτίσεις και να εμβαθύνεις τις γνώσεις σου τότε αξίζουν. Οπότε κ΄τά τη γνώμη μου το καλύτερο είναι αφού δουλέψεις για λίγο καιρό ώστε να δεις που ακριβώς θέλεις να εμβαθύνεις τότε να κάνεις κάποιο μεταπτυχιακό γνωρίζοντας πια τα θέματα που θέλεις να πλουτίσεις τις γνώσεις σου.

----------


## Νaval22

.....................

----------


## Giorgos_D

Παναγιώτη και Στέφανε συμφωνω με όσα λετε και επαυξάνω.
Και το πιο σημαντικό είναι να το ψαξεις μόνος. Οι σχολές δίνουν ένα υπόβαθρο και ένα τυπικό προσόν, δηλαδή το "χαρτί".

Όσο για το τμήμα Ναυπηγικής στα ΤΕΙ, σαφώς δε βγάζει παχυμετρητές, αλλά ναυπηγούς, όμως οι παχυμετρήσεις ειναι μια ασχολία. Και φυσικά στον Πειραια όπου και να πας ζητούν συνεχώς παχυμετρητές. Είναι η εύκολη λύση, έτοιμη δουλειά, κατ'ευθείαν μετά τη σχολή.

Απ'όσο γνωρίζω ένας απόφοιτος ναυπηγικής χρειάζεται 2 χρόνια σε Αγγλικό πανεπιστήμιο για να πάρει MSc. Ένα για προετοιμασία και ένα το master. Δεν ξέρω όμως αν τώρα με την 4ετή φοίτηση αυτό έχει αλλάξει. Αν και θα έπρεπε να είχε αλλάξει από παλιά, αφού η Ε.Ε. αναγνωρίζει την 3ετή φοίτηση ως επιπέδου Bachelor και την 4ετή ως Bachelor+Master. Αλλά η Ελλάδα πληρώνει ακόμα πρόστιμα για τη μη εφαρμογή αυτών των κανονισμών.

----------


## giorgos_lamprou

καλησπέρα παιδιά.είμαι καινούριος στο site αλλά έχω διαβάσει αρκετές φορές συζητήσεις σας και σχόλια. σπουδάζω marine engineering στην Αγγλία και καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων, θα τελειώσω το master το σεπτέμβρη. το πρώτο μου πτυχίο είναι μηχανικού παραγωγής  και θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω πόσα λεφτά παίρνουν οι νέοι μηχανικοί στις ναυτιλιακές, αν είναι καλύτερο να ξεκινήσω σε νηογνώμονα ή σε ναυτιλιακή, να κυνηγήσω να πάω απω ανατολή, τι διπλωματική να κάνω, μήπως να το πάω προς εκπομπές ρυπών μηχανών.συνήθως κάνουνε μία ερώτηση αλλά σαν "ψάρι" θα μου επιτρέψετε να τις κάνω μαζεμένες.ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Morgan

οι μαζεμενες ερωτησεις τρομαζουν..
αν μπορεις πηγαινε απω ανατολη.καλη εμπειρια και καλυτερα χρηματα.
εμας τα παιδια απο ΤΕΙ ομως οταν πρωτο αρχιζαν τα ειχαν στα 1400 ευρω...η λιγο λιγοτερα
επαναλαμβανω μιλαμε για ΤΕΙ ναυπηγικης

ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ και βασικα κοιτα να ξεκινησεις και ας ειναι απο οπουδηποτε

----------


## Νaval22

................

----------


## Thrylos

Καλησπερα σε όλους ειναι το πρωτο μου post στο site.
Τελειώνω το Φυσικό της Κρητης και θέλω να σπουδάσω ναπιγική. Εδω θα κανω καποιες βασικές ερωτησεις.Στη αρχη σκεφτηκα το ΜSc Marine engineering αλλα απο όσο κατάλαβα δεν εχει και πολυ αξία καθως δε θα μπορώ να ασκήσω το επάγγελμα στην Ελλαδα (σωστα?),Οπότε και αποφάσισα να παω είτε uk (UCL,Strathclyde) να κάνω MEng στο Naval architecture and Marine engineering και στη συνεχεια το Μsc μου ή να παω USA στο University of Michigan να παρω Βachelor και υστερα MSc.Kαι στα 3 αυτα πανεπιστημια με δέχονται να αρχισω απο το 3ο ετος σπουδων.Θεωρώ οτι και τα 3 αυτα ειναι κορυφαια παρόλα αυτα άμα εχετε καποιο αλλο υπόψη προτείνετε μου.Ακόμα θέλω να μου πείτε αν όντως το Naval architecture and Marine engineering αντιστοιχει στην Ελλαδα ως Ναυπηγος Μηχανικός και αν θα δυσκολευτω στη συνεχεια να αναγνωριστει το πτυχείο μου.

----------


## jumpman

Kai egw thelw na spoudasw paupigikh alla lew na dwsw katatakthries sto EMP.Den einai efikto auto?Den exw arxisei akoma na to psaxnw giati exw akoma 1.5 xrono gia na teleiwsw th sxolh mou.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Η περσινή (2007) διακήρυξη για κατάταξη του ΕΜΠ και του Πολυτεχνέιου Πάτρας είναι στο θέμα για την κατάταξη των πτυχιούχων ΑΕΝ (η διακήρυξη περιλαμβάνει όλες τις σχολές προέλευσης)

----------


## Baggeliq

Η σπουδές στην Ελλάδα στα ναυτιλιακά είναι πολύ καλές ανάλογα τη ζητάει ο καθένας βασικά η Ελλάδα βγάζει μεγάλους καταξιωμένος Ναυπηγούς αλλά και η σχολές του Ναυτικού είναι αυτές που σου δίνουν καταξίωση δεδομένη αλλά δεν ξερώ πια αν η ελληνικές ναυτιλιακές εταιρίες θέλουν ένα προσωπικό με πείρα η με γνώσεις αλλά έναν από ένα Τ.Ε.Ε. και με εργασία σε πολλά εκπαιδευτικά ταξίδια στην Ελλάδα και στο εξωτερικό… τι λέτε εσείς?

----------


## ILIAS_PERAMA

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!!!!
Θα ήθελα την βοήθειά σας στο δίλημμα που μου έχει παρουσιαστεί!!Έδωσα πανελλήνιες πριν 3 χρόνια χωρίς να καταφερω να περάσω κάπου..έτσι τελείωσα ιδιωτικό ιέκ (διοίκηση επιχειρήσεων).Φέτος αποφάσισα να ξαναδώσω πανελλήνιες για να περάσω ναυπηγική μιας κ θέλω να ασχοληθώ με την ναυτιλία κ είναι κάτι που μου αρέσει περισσότερο από οτιδήποτε άλλο!!
Όμως το δίλλημά μου είναι:να αφήσω τη δουλειά στην οποία είμαι 3 χρόνια αλλά δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου κ μια άλλη απογευματινή η οποία ούτε αυτη με γεμίζει κ να ακολουθήσω αυτό που μου αρέσει;;
Τι λέτε αξίζει;;
Υπάρχει απορρόφηση μέτα από την αγορά εργασίας;;

----------


## Michael

Απορόφηση υπάρχει και ο συνδυασμός που προτείνεις είναι πολύ καλός. Αν όντως σου αρέσεις ο τομέας της ναυπηγικής και της ναυτιλίας, κάνε αυτό που σου αρέσει και μακροπρόθεσμα εκτιμώ πως θα βγεις πολύ οφελειμένος. Εξάλλου όταν κάνουμε αυτό που πραγματικά μας αρέσει, τότε το κάνουμε και καλά και δεν μας σπάνε και τα νεύρα ακόμα και αν συναντήσουμε και δυσκολίες. Βέβαια νομίζω πως καλό είναι να μην αφήσεις και την δουλειά σου. Τουλάχιστον την μια. Ή έστω να βρεις πρωτα μια άλλη σε μια ναυτιλιακή ή παραναυτιλιακή εταιρία ώστε να δεις και κάποια πράγματα από μέσα και να κρίνεις με νέα ματιά, μαζεύωντας ταυτόχρονα όσο σπουδάζεις και εμπειρία  προυπηρεσία στον ναυτιλιακό χώρο ώστε τελείώνωντας την σχολή να μην ξεκινάς πάλι από το μηδέν σε έναν νέο χώρο. Ιδιαίτερα αν δεν υπάρχει οικονομική άνεση θα πρέπει νομίζω να κρατήσεις μια δουλειά (Να μην επιβαρύνουμε για το γούστο μας τρίτους... ). Υπάρχουν και άλλα μέλη στο φόρουμ που έχουν τελέιωσει αυτήν την σχολή και θα σε διαφωτήσουν καλύτερα.

----------


## ILIAS_PERAMA

Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση!!
Όταν λέω ότι θα αφήσω την πρωινή δουλειά το λέω με γνόμωνα ότι το πρωί θα έχω σχολή.Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα επιβαρύνω κανέναν(γονείς).Δεν έχω συνηθίσει να παρασιτώ έναντι τρίτων!!!Αν όλα πάνε καλά κ περάσω θα βρώ μία απογευματινή εργασία!!! :Wink:

----------


## ILIAS_PERAMA

> Υπάρχουν και άλλα μέλη στο φόρουμ που έχουν τελέιωσει αυτήν την σχολή και θα σε διαφωτήσουν καλύτερα.


Βοηθήστε παιδιά!!!

----------


## Michael

Α, ξέχασα να σου πω πως εκτός από το Πολυτεχνείο υπάρχει και ΤΕΙ. Βέβαια δεν είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο, αλλά είναι μια καλή λύση.

----------


## Νaval22

.......................

----------


## ILIAS_PERAMA

Δηλαδή οι απόφοιτοι ΤΕΙ τι λιγότερο έχουν από αυτούς του πολυτεχνείου;;(επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα)
Σε γενικές γραμμές συμφωνώ μαζί σου Stefanos_p

----------


## .voyager

To ATEI Ναυπηγικής και το αντίστοιχο τμήμα του Πανεπιστημίου έχουν και μερικές χιλάδες μόρια διαφορά, όμως. Τα μαθήματα δεν είναι ακριβώς τα ίδια, απ΄οσο γνωρίζω (κυρίως όσον αφορά τα βιβλία), μα η βασική διαφορά των 2 σχολών εγκειται στο επίπεδο (όσον αφορά τα μαθησιακά εφόδια) των εισαχθέντων σε αυτές, με εκείνους του ΤΕΙ να υστερούν σε σχέση με τους φοιτητές του σχετικού Πανεπιστημίου, γενικά, κακά τα ψέματα. Υπάρχουν φυσικά πάμπολλες εξαιρέσεις, κυρίως από άτομα που μπορεί στο λύκειο να μην είχαν κατασταλλάξει σχετικά με το τί προτιμούν να σπουδάσουν, ίσως δεν είχαν την απαραίτητη ωριμότητα ακόμη ή λόγω εξωτερικών παραγόντων δεν κατάφεραν να "σπιντάρουν" για να μπουν σε μια "καλή" σχολή ή στην τελική δεν καιγόντουσαν να μπούν στο ελληνικό Πανεπιστήμιο (ειδικά εφόσον είχαν τη δυνατότητα επιλογής να φύγουν έξω για σπουδές, σε κάποιο πανεπιστήμιο του εξωτερικού, ως απόφοιτοι του οποίου ενδεχομένως και να υπερτερούν αυτών του ελληνικού).
Το θέμα σε όλους τους τομείς εκπαίδευσης πλέον είναι να κάνεις κάτι παραπάνω μετά το bachelor, θες MSc, θες MBA, ανάλογα... Έτσι και στη ναυπηγική πιστεύω. 
Στην Ελλάδα πόσες πιθανότητες έχει ένας ναυπηγός να αξιοποιήσει τις γνώσεις του στο 100&#37;, με την παρούσα υποδομή και επενδύσεις;... Για δουλειά -απ' όσο ξέρω- ενδείκνυται το εξωτερικό...
Όπως και να 'χει, το θέμα είναι να ακολουθήσει κανείς αυτό που θέλει.

----------


## Νaval22

voyager ως προς τα βιβλία είσαι λάθος,με την έννοια ότι στην ναυπηγική δεν υπάρχει και καμιά τρελή βιβλιογραφία στα ελληνικά,τα περισσότερα βιβλία που κυκλοφορούν σε συγκεκριμένα γνωστικά αντικείμενα είναι τα ίδια σε ΕΜΠ και ΤΕΙ,επίσης το επίπεδο των διδιασκόντων είναι το ίδιο μιας και οι περισσότεροι έχουν διδακτορικά απο το ΕΜΠ οπότε που είναι η τόσο σημαντική διαφορά?
Το ότι κάνουν περισσότερα μαθηματικά φυσικη και μαθήματα γενικού background το δέχομαι αλλά αυτό δεν είναι απόλυτα η ουσία,δεν είναι το παν να λυνεις πχ ολοκληρώματα με μιγαδικές συναρτήσεις 
και επειδή έθιξες και το λυκειακό background,εγώ ήμουν τρείς μονάδες κάτω απο το ΕΜΠ αλλά και ένας άλλος που ήταν 5 δεν νομίζω πως έχει τη τραγική διαφορά κάποια εφόδια σίγουρα τα έχει το θέμα είναι πόσο προσπαθεί και τα αξιοποιεί για να πάει κάπου καλύτερα,προσωπικά πιστεύω πως αν έρθει τώρα ένας φοιτήτης του πολυτεχνείου στο ίδιο με μένα εξάμηνο να μιλήσουμε για ναυπηγική θα είμαστε ίσα,αυτό δεν αποκελεεί πως και στο μεν και στο δε ίδρυμα μπορεί να υπάρχουν άτομα που δεν ξέρουν χριστό,συμπέρασμα όποιος προσπαθεί και ενδιαφέρεται μαθαίνει.είτε εδώ είτε εκεί 


ILIA σχετικά με την ερώτηση σου για τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα η διαφορά είναι πως ο ναυπηγός του πολυτεχνείου έχει απεριόριστα δικαιώματα ναυπηγού και μηχανολόγου ένω ο ναυπηγός του ΤΕΙ έχει δικαίωμα να υπογράψει για πλοίο μέχρι 30 μέτρα τη στιγμή που διδάσκεται τις ίδιες αντοχές την ίδια πρόωση την ίδια μελέτη και την ίδια ευστάθεια με τον αντίστοιχο του πολυτεχνείου,στην ουσία μιλάμε για έναν εμπαιγμό είς βάρος χιλιάδων μηχανικών όχι μόνο ναυπηγών για τον οποίο υπευθυνες είναι οι πολιτικές ηγεσίες που εξυπηρετούν τα συμφέροντα του τεχνικού επιμηλητηρίου Ελλάδας του οποίου η γελοιότητα είναι τέτοια που αναγνωρίζει σαν ισότιμους του πολύτεχνείου κάποιους αποδεδιγμένα άσχετους και αφήνει τα τετραετούς φίτησης ΤΕΙ να υπογράφουν για πλοίο τάξεως της σκούνας του Παντελή

----------


## .voyager

> Το ότι κάνουν περισσότερα μαθηματικά φυσικη και μαθήματα γενικού background το δέχομαι αλλά αυτό δεν είναι απόλυτα η ουσία,δεν είναι το παν να λυνεις πχ ολοκληρώματα με μιγαδικές συναρτήσεις 
> 
> και επειδή έθιξες και το λυκειακό background,εγώ ήμουν τρείς μονάδες κάτω απο το ΕΜΠ αλλά και ένας άλλος που ήταν 5 δεν νομίζω πως έχει τη τραγική διαφορά κάποια εφόδια σίγουρα τα έχει το θέμα είναι πόσο προσπαθεί και τα αξιοποιεί για να πάει κάπου καλύτερα,προσωπικά πιστεύω πως αν έρθει τώρα ένας φοιτήτης του πολυτεχνείου στο ίδιο με μένα εξάμηνο να μιλήσουμε για ναυπηγική θα είμαστε ίσα,αυτό δεν αποκελεεί πως και στο μεν και στο δε ίδρυμα μπορεί να υπάρχουν άτομα που δεν ξέρουν χριστό,συμπέρασμα όποιος προσπαθεί και ενδιαφέρεται μαθαίνει.είτε εδώ είτε εκεί


 
Σε ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες, Στέφανε.  
Σχετικά με τις μονάδες κτλ., όντως μπορεί να μη λεεί τίποτα που κάποιος είχε λίγες μονάδες πιο κάτω, μα όπως και να το κάνουμε, συνήθως δεν είναι σε ίδια φάση ένας που μπαίνει σε μια σχολή με βάση το 12 κι ένας που μπαίνει σε μια με 18 (ενδεικτικά τα νούμερα, δε γνωρίζω πως έχουν οι βάσεις και εν γνώση του ότι οι βάσεις καθορίζονται από τη ζήτηση - και για κάποιο λόγο τα ΑΕΙ έχουν μεγαλυτερη ζήτηση), ενώ δεν αρκεί μόνο η θέληση κι ο ζήλος αν κάποιος είναι αδύναμος γενικότερα. Σίγουρα θα θυμάσαι στο σχολείο άτομα με ζήλο που όσο κι αν διαβαζαν, αποδοση μηδέν...  
Τόνισα πως είναι διάφοροι οι λόγοι που κάποιος καταφέρνει ή όχι να μπει σε μια σχολή. Κι εγώ ΤΕΙ είμαι και στο σχολείο χτύπαγα 19... 
Το ότι λύνει κανείς ευκολότερα ολοκληρώματα με μιγαδικές συναρτήσεις δε σημαίνει ότι θα του χρειαστεί αυτό, μα συνεπάγεται άλλα πράγματα που αφορούν εξυπνάδα, ευφυία κτλ., απαραίτητα στο να ανταπεξέλθει στις ανάγκες της σχολής και της δουλειάς μελλοντικά ή που έστω θα τον διευκολύνουν, πέρα από τη θέλησή του. 
Υπάρχουν φοιτητές από πολυτεχνικές σχολές που πήρανε πτυχίο με σκονάκι κανονικά (προφανώς δεν ενδιαφερόντουσαν γι αυτή) κι -όπως είπες- δεν ξέρουν Χριστό κι άλλα απο ΤΕΙ που προχώρησαν, παρακολούθησαν master σε "δύσκολα" (όσον αφορά το να δεχτούν άτομα απο ΤΕΙ) ελληνικά πανεπιστήμια και διαπρέπουν. Όλα παίζουν. Δε διαφωνώ μαζί σου, απλά έχω αυτή την ένσταση.

----------


## Νaval22

> Υπάρχουν φοιτητές από πολυτεχνικές σχολές που πήρανε πτυχίο με σκονάκι κανονικά (προφανώς δεν ενδιαφερόντουσαν γι αυτή) κι -όπως είπες- δεν ξέρουν Χριστό κι άλλα απο τεχνικές που προχώρησαν, παρακολούθησαν master σε "δύσκολα" (όσον αφορά το να δεχτούν άτομα απο ΤΕΙ) ελληνικά πανεπιστήμια και διαπρέπουν. Όλα παίζουν. Δε διαφωνώ μαζί σου, απλά έχω αυτή την ένσταση.



Μια διευκρίνηση όσον αφορά την ορολογία τα ΤΕΙ δεν είναι τεχνικές σχολές αλλά τεχνολογικά ιδρύματα ο όρος τεχνική σχολή περιγράφει τα τεχνικά λύκεια,δυστυχώς γενικά έχει γίνει μια πλύση εγκεφάλου στη κοινωνία η οποία έχει γίνει επί σκοπό,άλλα όπως είπες υπάρχουν άτομα που καθημερινά την ανατρέπουν και ευτυχώς είναι πολλοί

----------


## .voyager

Σωστά, το διόρθωσα μόλις. Είναι η άποψη που έχει επικρατήσει δυστυχώς. Ο καθένας θα προχωρήσει, όπου κι αν φοιτήσει, ανάλογα του πόσο ικανός είναι. Και του πως ελίσσεται, βέβαια...
Sorry για το off topic, αναγκαιο κακό!

----------


## Michael

> γιατί michael δεν είναι το ίδιο άλλη ναυπηγική κάνει το ΤΕΙ και άλλη το Πολυτεχνείο; επειδή δλδ κάποιοι ακατανόμαστοι συντεχνιακοί παράγοντες  έχουν καταδικάσει τα ΤΕΙ στη στέριση επαγγελματικών δικαιωμάτων και έχουν περάσει την ηλιθιότητα τους στη κοινωνία,την ίδια στιγμή που αναγνωρίζουν πλήρη επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα πολλές φορές εντελώς δυσανάλογα των προσόντων τους σε απόφοιτους ξένων πανεπιστημίων τριετούς φοίτησης με τρομερά κατώτερο επίπεδο απο τις δικές μας σχολές? και όλα αυτά επείδη η ΕΕ τους έχει βάλει κ.........ο?
> Ριξτε μια ματιά στον οδηγό σπουδών και στα προσόντα των καθηγητών του τμήματος ναυπηγικής για να αποκτηθεί η σωστή γνώμη για τη σχολή μας


Aν και κατανοώ την δυσθυμία σου, εντούτοις αφενός μεν εν μέρει απαντάς ο ίδιος στο ερωτημά σου, αφετέρου δε τουλάχιστον την εποχή που έτυχε να περάσω κι εγώ από αυτήν την σχολή (όχι για πρωτο πτυχίο) δεν έμεινα με τις καλύτερες εντυπώσεις αν και γνώριζα ότι δεν πάω στο πολυτεχνείο.... Για την ακρίβεια αποφάσισα να αποχωρήσω διότι απλά δεν ήταν αυτό που προσδοκούσα και κάνωντας μια ανάλυση κόστους-οφέλους έκρινα πως τότε δεν με συνέφερε. Ίσως και οι δικές μου προδιαγραφές να ήταν κάπως αυστηρές τότε, ίσως τότε να μην είχε ακόμα αναβαθμιστεί ποιοτικά το τμήμα, ίσως να συνέβαλαν και άλλοι εξωακαδημαικοί παράγοντες. Αν τώρα έχουν υπάρξει δραματικές ποιοτικές αλλαγές στο ενδιάμεσο διάστημα αυτό είναι κάτι ελπιδοφόρο πλήν όμως δεν είμαι σε θέση να το γνωρίζω διότι δεν παρακολοθώ το θέμα. Σίγουρα όσοι είστε προσφατοι απόφοιτοι ή και τανύν φοιτούντες μπορείτε να πληροφορήσετε τον εκάστοτε ενδιαφερόμενο εγκυρότερα εμού.
 Εμπάσει περιπτώση, εγώ δεν κρίνω κατ' αρχήν αν η αντικειμενικά υπάρχουσα διαφορά είναι δίκαιη ή όχι, απλά την διαγιγνώσκω προς γνώσην των ενδιαφερομένων. Εκτιμώ δε ότι ενίοτε είναι πιο εύκολο να εισέλθει στην αγορά εργασίας ένας απόφοιτος ΤΕΙ και για αυτό εξακολουθώ να το θεωρώ μια καλή λύση.

----------


## Νaval22

Μήπως βιάστηκες λίγο να βγάλεις το συμπέρασμα η μήπως απογοητεύτηκες από θέματα και προβλήματα που υπάρχουν σε όλες στις σχολές?δεν ξέρω βέβαια για ποια εποχή μιλάς αλλά η αλήθεια είναι πως τελευταία έχουν αλλάξει πολλά και για αυτό μιλάμε και σε μια διαφορετική βάση,όσον αφορά τα στάνταρς μιλώντας απο προσωπική μου εμπειρεία νομίζω πως στην αρχή όλοι ψιλοαπογοητευόμαστε στα πρώτα εξάμηνα ειδικά αν τη σχολή που πας τη γουστάρεις πολύ ίσως γιατί έχουμε πλάσει μια διαφορετική εικόνα για το πως θα είναι η για το χώρο της πανεπιστημιακής εκπαίδευσης γένικα,και άλλα αντιμετωπίζουμε όταν μπαίνουμε,πιστεύω πως το ίδιο θα αντιμετώπιζε κάποιος στο πολυτεχνείο,όσο όμως προχωρά ο καιρός εγκλιματίζεσαι και ανακαλύπτεις το νόημα,τουλάχιστον εγώ τώρα που είμαι 7ο εξάμηνο είμαι αρκετά ευχαριστημένος και έχω καλά εφόδια και πρέπει να σου πως και εγώ γένικα βάζω ψηλά τον πήχη

----------


## ILIAS_PERAMA

> ILIA σχετικά με την ερώτηση σου για τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα η διαφορά είναι πως ο ναυπηγός του πολυτεχνείου έχει απεριόριστα δικαιώματα ναυπηγού και μηχανολόγου ένω ο ναυπηγός του ΤΕΙ έχει δικαίωμα να υπογράψει για πλοίο μέχρι 30 μέτρα


Αυτό δεν αλλάζει;;Π.χ. με ένα bachelor ή κάτι άλλο;

----------


## Νaval22

......................

----------


## Michael

> Μήπως βιάστηκες λίγο να βγάλεις το συμπέρασμα η μήπως απογοητεύτηκες από θέματα και προβλήματα που υπάρχουν σε όλες στις σχολές?


Σίγουρα συνέβηκε και αυτό ως ένα βαθμό συν το ότι ήταν πριν αρκετά χρόνια.Anyway, από ό,τι αντιλαμβάνωμαι η κατάσταση πρέπει να έχει άλλαξει σημαντικά.

----------


## Mare Nostrum

Υπάρχει κάποιος από το ΤΕΙ Ναυπηγικής που να μπορεί να μου λύσει κάποιες απορίες? Είμαι φοιτήτρια πρωτοετής (στο δεύτερο πτυχιο) και θα πληροφορίε για συγκεκριμένα μαθήματα. :Confused:

----------


## Νaval22

ειμαστε αρκετοί εδώ,τι ακριβώς θέλεις?

----------


## Eng

> Υπάρχει κάποιος από το ΤΕΙ Ναυπηγικής που να μπορεί να μου λύσει κάποιες απορίες? Είμαι φοιτήτρια πρωτοετής (στο δεύτερο πτυχιο) και θα πληροφορίε για συγκεκριμένα μαθήματα.


Αγαπητη Mare.. καλωσορισες. Εδω ειμαστε καμποσοι απο το ΤΕΙ, βεβαιως και θα σου δωσουμε οτι βοηθεια θες, αν και ο προλαλίσαντας Στεφανος ειναι..η Λυση στις ερωτησεις σου! Στο λεω εκ των προτερων.

----------


## giwr

*μηπως γνωριζει καποιος να μου λυσει καποιες αποριες;;;;;;τελειωνοντας το τει ναυπηγικης*ποια τα δικαιωματα μου στον εργασιακο χωρο;τι *μελετες μπορω να υπογραφω-ποια τα δικαιωματα υπογραφης μου;*μεχρι ποσα μετρα σκαφη μπορω να κατασκευαζω;*για να πιασω δουλεια και να χρησιμοποιησω το διπλωμα μου πρεπει να γραφτω στο ΤΕΕ(τεχνικο επιμελητηριο)*

----------


## consultant

Σε πρώτη φάση πήγαινε στο www.eetem.gr και μετά αν έχεις απορίες μπορώ να βοηθήσω.

----------


## giwr

μηπως μπορει καποιος να μου λυσει τις αποριες;
κοιταξα το εετεμ αλλα δεν καταλαβα κ πολλα...πρεπει να γραφτω καπου για να παρω μητρωο;
οσων αναφορα τα εργασιακα μου δικαιωματα τι γινεται; :Confused:

----------


## Νaval22

κοίταξε να δείς ως γνωστών ζούμε στο Ελλαδιστάν,οι μηχανικοί απόφοιτοι ΤΕΙ είναι όμηροι ενός συντεχνιακού φορέα που λέγεται Τεχνικό Επιμελητήριο Ελλάδας,αυτό γραφεί στα μητρώα του μόνο του διπλωματόχους μηχανικούς (απόφοιτους Πολυτεχνείου) καθώς επίσης και τους μηχανικούς που μας έρχονται από τα "πολύ καλά" ιδρύματα του εξωτερικού,(άς μη μιλήσω για το επίπεδο τους) επειδή το έχει απαιτήσει η ευρωπαική ένωση 
Το ΤΕΕ λοιπόν είναι αυτό το οποίο δεν επιτρέπει και μπλοκάρει συνεχώς την έκδοση επαγγελματικών δικαιωμάτων για τους μηχανικούς ΤΕΙ,ο λόγος που το κάνει είναι πολύ συγκεκριμένος άλλα είναι άλλη συζήτηση.

Με λίγα λόγια τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα σου ως ναυπηγός μηχανικός ΤΕΙ δεν θα έχουν καμία απολύτως σχέση με τα προσόντα σου,από τη στιγμή που θα βγείς απο τη σχολή εχοντας κάνει μια σοβαρή δουλειά σε αυτή.
Τα δικαιώματα που ισχύουν τώρα αν θυμάμαι καλά μιλάνε για μελέτη και κατασκευή πλοίου έως 35 μέτρα (θα έλεγα τπτ τώρα) και βασίζονται σε βασιλικά διατάγματα, αυτά απονέμει η ΕΕΤΕΜ που είναι το αντίστοιχο επιμελητήριο των πτυχιούχων μηχανικών.

Δυστυχώς ούτε ένα μεταπτυχιακό δεν θα σου εξασφαλίσει τα απεριόριστα δικαιώματα του ΤΕΕ στην Ελλάδα,διότι τα δικαιώματα είναι βάση του πρότου πτυχίου,επαναλαμβάνω στην Ελλάδα γιατί σε όλο τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο το πτυχίο σου είναι κατοχυρωμένο.

αυτά θεωρητικά γιατί όταν βγείς έξω στη πιάτσα θα καταλάβεις πως δικαιώματα και παρόμοια πράγματα δεν μετράνε,αυτό που μετράει είναι η όρεξη για δουλειά και οι γνώσεις,τουλάχιστον στους ναυπηγούς αυτό ισχύει.

----------


## giwr

σ ευχαριστω  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## fotini86

Καλησπέρα και καλό μήνα!

Έχω και γω μια ερώτηση... Τα ΤΕΙ είναι στο Αιγάλεω; Σκέφτομαι και γω να καταθέσω το μηχανογραφικό μου αλλά πολύ το φοβάμαι ότι δεν θα προλαβαίνω και πολλά ... για αυτό ρωτάω που βρίσκονται..

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## Νaval22

ΤΕΙ ΑΘΗΝΑΣ-Αγ Σπυρίδωνος 11 Αιγαλεω
Εδώ θα βρείς της περισσότερες πληροφορίες για τη σχολή, αν κάτι δεν σε καλύπτει ρώτησε.

----------


## argonaftis

Ειμαι 2ος μηχανικος και σκεφτομαι να δωσο κατατακτηριες εξετασεις για εισαγωγη στο τει ναυπηγικης.αξιζει να δωσο?σε πιο ετος μπαινουμε?τι χρειαζεται για να μπεις??γνωριζει καπιος να μου συστησει καπιο φροντιστηριο??στην αθηνα??αν εχει καπιος σημειωσεις και μπορει να στηλει τον ευχαρηστω!!!!!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Καλησπέρα φίλε argonautis. Και εγώ σπουδάζω στο συγκεκριμένο τμήμα. Είμαι στο 2ο έτος και είμαι αρκετά ικανοποιημένος από τη δουλειά που γίνεται! Πάντως εσύ είσαι αυτός που θα αποφασίσει αν θέλει να συνδιάσει στην καριέρα του και αυτόν τον όμορφο τομέα! 
Για τις κατατακτήριες δεν ξέρω αρκετά πράγματα, αλλά ρίξε μια ματιά σε αυτό! Μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει!
http://www.na.teiath.gr/examination_....html#exams_in

----------


## argonaftis

ευχαρηστω για την πληροφορια φιλε μου..γνωριζεις καπιο φροντηστιριο που μπορει να με προετετημασει στα 3 αυτα μαθηματα εισαγωγης??

----------


## karavofanatikos

Δυστυχώς φίλε μου, αυτή τη στιγμή δεν ξέρω! Αν μάθω όμως κάποιο φροντιστήριο θα σου στείλω προσωπικό μνμ άμεσα!!

----------


## argonaftis

οκ φιλε θα περημενω μη με ξεχασεις γιατι το κυνηγαω το θεμα

----------


## georginio

Ωπππππππππππ!Να τα μας!Και εγώ κυνηγάω την ναυπηγική και θα ηθαλα να ρωτησω αν το χαρτι μιας ιδιοτηκης σχολης ειναι ισοδυναμο με αυτο του Τει

----------


## basi

Oι κατατακτήριες αφορούν ΜΟΝΟ όσους έχουν ήδη ένα πτυχίο , απο πανεπιστήμιο η τει .
Γιά τους υπόλοιπους μόνο με πανελλήνιες εξετάσεις σαν απόφοιτοι λυκείου .

----------


## georginio

Δηλαδη δεν θα μπορω να δουλεψω καπου με χαρτι ΙΕΚ για παραδειγμα?

----------


## basi

Γιά δουλειά βοηθού , βεβαίως , όχι πτυχιούχου ναυπηγού με δικαίωμα υπογραφής .

----------


## diomides

http://www.tanea.gr/default.asp?pid=...&artid=4626013  ........

----------


## georginio

Και αν μετα θελησω να σπουδασω στο εξωτερικο?

----------

